# Boat Questions



## ssramage (Apr 12, 2017)

Thinking of upgrading from my current boat, a Custom Gheenoe LT25, into something more family friendly. I spend the majority of my time in the Brunswick area, with 1-3 (max) people. My 3 year old and wife have taken a greater interest in fishing/boating and my Gheenoe just isn't as easy.

I want something that's easy to manage solo, in the 17-18' range, center console, and good for small children and can handle runs across the rivers/sounds (would love a boat capable of making the run to Cumberland). On my short list are the Key West 1720, older Mako 17s, Scout 175/177...budget of about $10k.

Thoughts? Other boats to look at?


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 12, 2017)

That budget should find you a Carolina skiff . I am a big fan of them . I run a 2380 and run all over . Some days it is not as smooth as the v's but I can get skinny and they are stable with lots of room.


----------



## Redman54 (Apr 12, 2017)

I will second the Carolina Skiff. I have a 198 DLV and it's by far the most stable boat I've ever owned. It has tons of room and can get into skinny water. I've taken mine to a few near shore reefs and run the sounds regularly.


----------



## jfish (Apr 12, 2017)

i have owned a 1720 KW and it was a great boat.  My step dad still owns it bought it from me and its still a great boat.  Never any issues.  Fished saltwater and also used to take to crescent lake in FL for white perch fishing.  Ran to resturants around Brunswick Darien area it was just hard to beat for the money.  Draft is pretty shallow not that of a skiff type boat but probably within 6".  However riding across any sound you will leave them in the dust and never get wet.  Skiffs are stable but pound you in rough water and we have plenty of it on the coast of GA.  I fish a 24' now and don't want any less just from the smooth ride it offers.  Older I get the more smooth I like it.  We(my ole lady) don't want to get wet that is a big thing for us.  Granted in bad situations all of them wet you that isn't what I'm saying.  I just mean some are far worse than others the 1720 KW isn't one of those.  I had a 115 and it burned small amount of gas for all day fishing maybe 15gal at most with a 2 stroke.  Mine I think was  like a 2003 model it would wet the floor but it was a scupper issue not a boat issue.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 12, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Thinking of upgrading from my current boat, a Custom Gheenoe LT25, into something more family friendly. I spend the majority of my time in the Brunswick area, with 1-3 (max) people. My 3 year old and wife have taken a greater interest in fishing/boating and my Gheenoe just isn't as easy.
> 
> I want something that's easy to manage solo, in the 17-18' range, center console, and good for small children and can handle runs across the rivers/sounds (would love a boat capable of making the run to Cumberland). On my short list are the Key West 1720, older Mako 17s, Scout 175/177...budget of about $10k.
> 
> Thoughts? Other boats to look at?



You cant go wrong with any of those boats. The real question is v hull or flat bottom. Do you want to be able to get into skinny water or do you want the security being able to handle bigger waves on longer runs.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Apr 12, 2017)

SSRamage,

I have a 2000 KW1720 with a 115 Mariner. It is a great boat for our area. Sometimes, I fish down at the Darien area and have had no problems. I have fished 3 large adults out of it with enough room.

I am sure some of the CS will offer more fishing area, but I hear you better be prepared to get wet and pounded if the chop gets up. On a trip a few years ago, I could hear a boat coming and you could hear the bottom slap. It was a CS.


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 13, 2017)

In total agreement with the Key West/Sea Hunt 17-18 ft style hull ... even though I'm still figuring out a lot when it comes to fishing holes ... I've made a good number of trips in both Carolina Skiffs and Sea Hunts. I love the space in the skiffs and all the skinny water you can slip in and out of but nothing beats the versatility of being able to go 10-15 miles out in 1-2 ft seas or fish most any inshore spot.


----------



## mose (Apr 13, 2017)

I have the CS 218 DLV and it is great. It will beat you in chop but it is DRY and very stable.


----------



## shallowminded (Apr 13, 2017)

I vote for v-hull. A friend has a skiff and skips going out some days due to light chop - getting tired of the ride. I have a 17 Triumph center console. Has a 6 inch draft (probably around 10 with motor on there), burns very little for a full day with a 60 or 70 horse. Foam filled, indestructible (great for teaching), 21 gallon tank. If you can even find one for sale, I would take a look.  Lots of choices out there so take your time.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 14, 2017)

My wife wanted a Carolina skiff for the room, after she rode in one in chop she changed her mind. I'd go with a 17~19 foot vhull. I bought a 17ft seapro and am pretty happy with it, but my next boat will be +20ft.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 14, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> You cant go wrong with any of those boats. The real question is v hull or flat bottom. Do you want to be able to get into skinny water or do you want the security being able to handle bigger waves on longer runs.



Good question. I'm probably leaning more towards vhull at this point.

My fishing partner is becoming more and more, my 3 year old son. I'd prefer the smoother ride that can handle the chop better with him on board I think.

The KW 1720 (or similar) looks like a great option. Would something like this be fine for runs to Cumberland? I'd love to open up my fishable area with my next boat.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 14, 2017)

find a older Seacraft 18, best riding boat under 20' ever built


----------



## killswitch (Apr 14, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Good question. I'm probably leaning more towards vhull at this point.
> 
> My fishing partner is becoming more and more, my 3 year old son. I'd prefer the smoother ride that can handle the chop better with him on board I think.
> 
> The KW 1720 (or similar) looks like a great option. Would something like this be fine for runs to Cumberland? I'd love to open up my fishable area with my next boat.




The 1720 is a great little boat in that size range and very fuel efficient. I've had mine 10 years and we normally fish the St. Cats, Blackbeard, Sapelo area. We also trailer down to Jekyll and fish Cumberland a couple of times a year.  I am looking to get into a 21-22 ft bay, and if the brother in law does not buy mine, I plan on listing it.


----------



## red neck richie (Apr 14, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Good question. I'm probably leaning more towards vhull at this point.
> 
> My fishing partner is becoming more and more, my 3 year old son. I'd prefer the smoother ride that can handle the chop better with him on board I think.
> 
> The KW 1720 (or similar) looks like a great option. Would something like this be fine for runs to Cumberland? I'd love to open up my fishable area with my next boat.



I think that would be an excellent choice. What size motor are you looking at? I would recommend a four stroke. Its worth the extra money.


----------



## jfish (Apr 14, 2017)

ssramage said:


> The KW 1720 (or similar) looks like a great option. Would something like this be fine for runs to Cumberland? I'd love to open up my fishable area with my next boat.



Like I said above I used mine in numerous places in some water that I shouldn't have been in.  I never once felt the boat couldn't handle it.  Three times come to mind...(1) Following a guy showed me how to fish Xmas creek like 15yrs ago.  First time in bad wave boat rolled on edge threw wife nearly out knocked me down in floor.  Not the boats fault it handled what  I put it in. (2) St Andrews and 30mph winds came up I was at Cumberland.  Following the guy that took me to Xmas creek.  Rollers look like they were going to break over the motor but boat bobbed like a cork.  Boat was great. (3) Crescent Lake FL fishing white perch and it was a bad weather weekend.  Small craft advisory out but we had all the house we could stand.  Eased across to bear island and then onto other side of crescent.  Boat was great.  3-4' in the lake that day it was howling but we got away from the wind by doing so.

Good thing from all of this was wife said go buy a bigger boat  Since then nothing less than 22 now in a 24 and wont go down.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 15, 2017)

jfish said:


> Like I said above I used mine in numerous places in some water that I shouldn't have been in.  I never once felt the boat couldn't handle it.  Three times come to mind...(1) Following a guy showed me how to fish Xmas creek like 15yrs ago.  First time in bad wave boat rolled on edge threw wife nearly out knocked me down in floor.  Not the boats fault it handled what  I put it in. (2) St Andrews and 30mph winds came up I was at Cumberland.  Following the guy that took me to Xmas creek.  Rollers look like they were going to break over the motor but boat bobbed like a cork.  Boat was great. (3) Crescent Lake FL fishing white perch and it was a bad weather weekend.  Small craft advisory out but we had all the house we could stand.  Eased across to bear island and then onto other side of crescent.  Boat was great.  3-4' in the lake that day it was howling but we got away from the wind by doing so.
> 
> Good thing from all of this was wife said go buy a bigger boat  Since then nothing less than 22 now in a 24 and wont go down.



Yeah I realize it's still a small boat but it sounds like it's plenty capable for most of what I'd want to do around here. The main thing for me right now is I'm limited to where I can fish with the Gheenoe, especially with a small kid. Hoping the next boat will open up a few more spots and still be manageable for one person to operate. I went by Ellis Marine yesterday and looked at the new ones. It looks like it would feel like a much bigger boat than a 17' on the water. It might be a solid option for us, although we'd be looking for a used one.

One day I'll have the Pathfinder I want...until then, one of these looks like it might fit the bill.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 15, 2017)

Go look at Frontier bay boats. Great price and solid. THey are made by the Kenner family, the same people that make Blackjacks and the old Kenner hulls that were awesome hulls back in the day. Brand new boat with trailer around 20K for an 18'.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 15, 2017)

My Carolina Skiff will handle chop. The question isn't if the boat will handle it, but are you willing to handle it.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 16, 2017)

Go to at least a 19' boat.  I had a 21" Kenner and traded down to an 18' because it was easier trailering. If you put more than 2 people in the 18' it gets crowded quick.  The extra 2 foot and extra beam makes a lot of difference.


----------



## urack8ball (Apr 17, 2017)

Look around for a Key West 186 cc. Removable transom seats, a lot of room & still easy to maneuver by yourself. Picked mine up 2 yrs ago, love it!


----------



## BBaker (Apr 23, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm late to the game............

I too have a CAROLINA SKIFF, model 198 DLX.  Powered by a 115 hp yamaha.  Extremely stable.  Bad chop and high wind, you get wet and a little pounded if you go fast, so wise men just slow down in those conditions or pick a better day to go out.  Hits 44 mph on flat.....
Plenty of room and 11 person capacity.  

Folks takes these boats far offshore under calm conditions, not me personally.  

Key west and boston are great boats but more $.

Let us know what you got.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 2, 2017)

He ended up with a scout.....pretty sure it's a 172 with a 90.


----------



## Scallen2112 (Dec 3, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Good question. I'm probably leaning more towards vhull at this point.
> 
> My fishing partner is becoming more and more, my 3 year old son. I'd prefer the smoother ride that can handle the chop better with him on board I think.
> 
> The KW 1720 (or similar) looks like a great option. Would something like this be fine for runs to Cumberland? I'd love to open up my fishable area with my next boat.



Good call, especially if you are thinking about running to Cumberland. The St Simon Sound is not all that bad most days. On calmer days I can get out there in our little boat - a 16' Tracker Panfish. The St Andrew Sound is a whole different ballgame. It can get dangerous fast, especially when the tide is flowing. Also, you have to swing way out towards the mouth of the sound to get around sand bars before coming back into the Cumberland River, which puts you practically in the Atlantic. If you really want to be able to make that run safely with a three year old, go with a nice V and higher sideboards. Plan for the gas usage as well - doesn't look so bad on a map, but it's actually a ways down there.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 6, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> He ended up with a scout.....pretty sure it's a 172 with a 90.



Yep, ended up with a Scout 172 with a 90hp Yamaha 4-stroke. Perfect small boat.


----------

